# Clear DNS Server Cache



## tdh2112 (Sep 29, 2001)

So I want to clear out the DNS cache on our LAN DNS server (Win2k3 Std) to get rid of a bunch of old entries. Before I do that, I have one question...

Will doing so adversely affect my users on the LAN, or just make initial resolutions take an additional 100 milliseconds to complete?

Thanks!
-tim


----------



## mister_man (Dec 30, 2009)

Are you talking about clearing the cache or actually deleting records from DNS? Either should be fine as even if they are removed a valid PC will reregister as long as the domain settings are set for dynamic registration. But, clearing the cache or removing records should be fine. 
I have done it a lot of times and not run into issues.


----------



## sysctls (Jan 7, 2010)

right click on Cache in DNS MGMT, hit clear...but if you referring to a forward of reverse zone its different.


----------



## harris776 (Jan 23, 2010)

__1. Click the Microsoft Vista Start logo in the bottom left corner of the screen
2. Click All Programs
3. Click Accessories
4. RIGHT-click on Command Prompt
5. Select Run As Administrator
6. In the command window type the following and then hit enter: ipconfig /flushdns
7. You will see the following confirmation: 
Windows IP Configuration
Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.
______________________________________________
health care jobs which pay more
Lavender Essential Oil


----------

